# Rolo the smaller goat shaved !!!



## Leilani (Dec 9, 2020)

Well folks he’s shaved lol , he went from super fluffy to unfluffed 😂 this is my smaller goat , the other two will be shaved either tomorrow or Wednesday

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Leilani (Dec 9, 2020)

He has some fly and some skeeter bites but he will be ok , he’s my little tough man we’re treating him to get that swelling down from the bites but he will be fine 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good 👍


----------

